
Apologize - sant0sk1
http://danbenjamin.com/articles/2008/12/apologize
======
RiderOfGiraffes
A similar story concerning the external view of a company:

<http://www.solipsys.co.uk/new/TheUserInterface.html?YC>

And then a follow-up that is even more apposite:

[http://www.solipsys.co.uk/new/GrumpyOldMenOnTheTrains.html?Y...](http://www.solipsys.co.uk/new/GrumpyOldMenOnTheTrains.html?YC)

First impressions, then one's response to a problem. Get them both right and
it's priceless.

